# "Must visit" places in Goa...



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all, i have planned a 5 day trip to Goa with some of my chaps in the next week...

We have little info about the place and i am literally tired of googling to find out which all places to visit... could you guys help  me out in suggesting names of must visit places in Goa? and please comment on restaurants too...(consider, am a pure veggie )


----------



## chicha (Jan 25, 2008)

the best way to see goa is to rent a bike, take along your DL and you will enjoy goa to the full.

there is a thril to get lost. if i am not wrong you can hire a bike for say Rs 300 per day, its totally worth. you will have total freedom. and it will be cheaper still as you will be sharing it with one more person.

as for places go to any local shop and they will guide you. there is a whole lot of fun like this.

as for the places towards the north there is a nice fort(its in some famous movie) there is old goa chruch, then there are virgin beaches, go to vasco,
many places.

man i was able to stay in goa for 4 months so can you.( i was with my aunt )
all the places there offer veg. But its famous for sea food. man the smell of the drying fish will make you go crazy. 
i wish i was there to see you.     

there are ppl from goa here.
i think Goob is from goa


----------



## PraKs (Jan 25, 2008)

Take a pulsar on rent.

Visit Baga Beach  If u really wana see something wild


----------



## din (Jan 25, 2008)

@abhi_10_20

Was there last Dec. Veg Food - there are two 'Kamath Hotels' One near the bus stand is not very good (but OK kinda), another one lil away (walkable distanc only) and I think near to market, is really good. You can ask any shop guys as these hotels are famous.

And yes, Goobi is form Goa.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 25, 2008)

^Isnt Gokarna beach also in Goa?


edit:sry,I think it is in karnatak.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks guys.... and, as for accomadation, should we opt to stay in Panaji or Vasco?


----------



## sourav123 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi,

I am also planning to visit Goa in sometime. I have a query regarding the Goa beaches. Are the beaches friendly for bathing in Goa? I have heard that swimming into sea is not allowed there.


----------



## utsav (Jan 25, 2008)

Vagator and baga r cool beaches there.its better if u stay in panaji.and u will get really drooling veggie meal there so dont worry abt it .a must in goa is the evening roof top cruises  which r really worth.goa is not so big so u can roam abt by hiring a bike so take ur driving license wid u .


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jan 26, 2008)

abhi_10_20 said:


> Hi all, i have planned a 5 day trip to Goa with some of my chaps in the next week...
> 
> We have little info about the place and i am literally tired of googling to find out which all places to visit... could you guys help  me out in suggesting names of must visit places in Goa? and please comment on restaurants too...(consider, am a pure veggie )



Hi there 
I have recently Visited Goa nd bombay with my 2 friends it was my first 
out door Trip without parents  i enjoyed it a lot 
I can Give U lots of information regarding Goa nd places that u should visit there I stayed at altino Hills one of the posh area in Goa .
I will advice u to look at goa tourism site first 

Look Panaji is the main area in goa from there U can get bikes ( I took a bike on rent from miramar beach which is in panji for Rs250/-) u can also get local transport (which we used a lot ) and tourist buses from Panji Residency  

In My opinion five days r enough to cover whole Goa  

Also Go to the Goa tourism Office in Panji or in any other place they ppl Can guide a lot nd u can get Goa map nd accommodation directory all free 

Also Note that Goa tourism Authority has announced *Moderate Season* So accommodations Cost will be less  in this period  

will give u more info if u ask  also i can upload picks that i have taken 

regards
Saurabh kakkar


----------



## chicha (Jan 26, 2008)

my cousin's stayed in altino super babes. 
must go.
am trying to go again.


----------

